# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.8.2 released:

## mohamed73

*Added Support for G920S, G925S, G928S, A500s, A510S, A700S, A710S, A800S, 
G900S, G906S, N910S, N915S, N916S, N920S Unlock and Fix "Please call ME".     Is Highly Recommended to use latest NsPro Version.  Latest NsPro version is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
And on NsPro Support Area  New firmwares uploaded on NsPro Support Area.*

----------

